# Motor question



## caspaincmonster (Aug 6, 2014)

This is the motor plate for my Rumag mill that I am getting setup.  I am in Norway on single phase 230v power and have a vfd I use with my Schaublin 102 which is about the same size motor.  This one is clearly a two speed motor.  The dealer said it could be wired for single phase but perhaps there was a language problem as we were speaking English.  There is a very fancy looking switch with two speeds forward and one in reverse from what I can tell.  Should I be fine hooking up the vfd and feeding it 50hz 3 phase to the power cord and controlling the speed as originally designed. 

Any good ideas of how to share a vfd between two machines? I suppose I can get another but being in Norway that is not as easy or inexpensive as in the States. 

Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 6, 2014)

I see no problem connecting a VFD to this motor.

Sharing a VFD can be done if the two motors are the same voltage and power.  You would have to install a transfer switch on the motor side of the VFD, and never switch with power to the VFD turned on.  A 3 phase drum switch would work as a transfer switch.


----------

